# Mojotone 5E3 Deluxe Tweed kit build



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

So I decided to build myself an amp and this is what I got. This is a totally novice POV so direction from the experts will be great.

[video=youtube;5eIjB5y_2ho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eIjB5y_2ho&amp;list=UUnakv5bhKEWDbhX_PGdGhvw&amp; index=2&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Here is the eyelet board all done

[video=youtube;tg7FqJYiwjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tg7FqJYiwjo&amp;list=UUnakv5bhKEWDbhX_PGdGhvw&amp; index=1&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Well, I got started on my cab, my Weber Vintage 12A125A is on the way and so is my Ivory Bronco Tolex.
Ive just added a session of shellac, but I still need to get some 3/8" birch for the speaker baffle and 1/4" for the rear panels.
View attachment 1914


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

nice looking cab bill and very neat wiring.

I need to learn me how to do some nice box joints like you have there.

how long did it take you to wire up the amp?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks good Bill.

I look forward to seeing that tolex, should be nice.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*Blam*

The chassis took roughly 4 hrs spread over a couple weekends. I did it in stages. The eyelet board first then the chassis components then the tranformers and hookups. The cab to that stage was done over the weekend. I didnt have a fingerjoint template so I used my bandsaw to rough out one corner end and use my 1/2" router bit to clean the slots then cleaned it up with my 1/2" chisel and used that as my template.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Excellent work


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Bill Scheltema said:


> The chassis took roughly 4 hrs spread over a couple weekends. I did it in stages. The eyelet board first then the chassis components then the tranformers and hookups. The cab to that stage was done over the weekend. I didnt have a fingerjoint template so I used my bandsaw to rough out one corner end and use my 1/2" router bit to clean the slots then cleaned it up with my 1/2" chisel and used that as my template.


I'm assuming this is your first amp build? 4 hours does not seem like very much work at all. I've been very tempted to try one myself over the last year. Just not sure what model I'd build. Probably something in the Marshall family.


----------



## Bohdan (Jan 19, 2012)

Very nice build!!


----------

